# Warre hives in winter-special insulation and wrapping needed in Michigan?



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

I wrap and insulate my Warrés, too. From all sides. We have mild winters here, but being on "the plains" the freezing cold easterly winds kills everything. The winds are strong and continueous.

I especially recommend to add extra insulation to the roof.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

There are a few guys here from Rockford, Ludington, Grand Rapids, and other areas close to you. I grew up in Greenville, so i know the climate of the area quite well. It sounds to me like you've done a pretty good job of wrapping them up. My hives haven't gotten the attention that yours have. I just wrapped with tar paper, added a candy board and then a quilt box and put the covers back on. I'm not so worried about temperature as I am about cutting down drafts and eliminating condensation.

My bees are all alive as of 2 days ago, but they are up in the candy eating it up.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

You added quite a bit more that what I usually do - mine are in regular Langs and I add the either the R7.5 (1.5") or the R10 (2") pink insulation. You can see the pics here: http://www.donnellyfarmsohio.com/2013/11/fall-inspections-wrapping-hives-and.html


----------

